# I'm doing it, I'm quitting Safeguard. You should as well



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

After my 4th year dealing with SG(100k a year worth of business) I'm officially calling them tomorrow morning to tell them I'm done working with them.

I wonder what happens to all of my open orders(grass). Do I get charged back? 

I honestly don't care. 

This year has been brutal. I can't get my regional on the phone, ever. I call x2300 and I get different answers from different people. Biweekly cuts, max 2 a month on a p & p is not worth it. 

I've been a long time lurker from back in the contractor talk of PP and I felt the need to let you know they are losing a good vendor. Always 90%+ on the scorecard, no matter how many more accounts they threw at me. 

I will prosper without SG. The P&P business is officially over. Something is going on in the industry. It's obvious.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Im about there myself, it's been 5 years for me and this season has been nothing but a headache.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Like it or not, this industry is changing. Everyone who is trying to stay top dog is making up there own rules as they go along. Everyone is offering things to the lenders to make them selfs look a cut above the rest.Just like domino's it rolls down hill. and we all here know who is at the bottom catching the brunt of it. 


They come up with a bull crap plan and sell it to who ever is in their top line. 

The ways for non payment to the venders are a way for the nationals to keep money they are losing because of these little scams they have. 


Sooner or later these scumbag nationals are going to fall on there face.


Wouldnt it be nice if we picked 1 scumbag national at a time, and everyone working for that company just walked away? I know it would never happen, but if that started happening that would sure open eyes.

I myself delete every ad i see from SG on cl. Along with a few others. I dont know about you other contractors but we dont need that crap in our city. And we dont need that crap in this industry. I get some nasty messages at times but they always stop when i ask if they want to discuss it in person. I never have a problem doing a face to face.

They nationals are using CL to get vendors. Sorry i use the old way. Either contact them via phone or through recommendations.

Start deleting the CL ads every chance you get. The guy doing the $12 grass cut who is sold the BS of quantity is $$$$ . Most likely would not even know where to make real contact


Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Skilled, if you made it with Safeguard for that many years, you will have no problems making it in the real world. Godspeed.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Safeguards new contract is so over the top...whomever signs that needs their head examined...

We would never get involved with them as their reputation always preceded them


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

I will survive. I've been in business since 02'. I'm looking to get into real estate(buying/flipping/renting) in the next year or so.

There are a long list of reasons why I've decided to do this but here are the few that stick out,

Low pay for hard work. 24 bucks a yard for debris???? Lol. No way.

Clueless employees at safeguard. I do miss a few of my regionals and we are actually FB friends, lol. They were fair and nice to me. I wish I had them back, if I did, I would still be with them.

A chargeback from last November. Completely unacceptable. Then being told they can go back 2-3 years and chargeback, f that.

The sadness of the business. A property that I have/had is foreclosed on because a little girl was killed following her brother across the street. A truck creamed her, mother watched the entire thing happen. 3 months later, the couple separated and abandoned the home. Made me sick. It made me realize that all foreclosures are not dead beat people, some happen through pure tragedy. 

Those are just a few. I wish I had the opportunity to contact other vendors in my area so we can be more efficient. The secrecy of SG is pathetic. I would love to expose theses assholes more. I have the means, but I need a lot more guys to come out. Start saving your charge backs, don't sign the out of control contracts, ask for more money, get paid sooner, etc. I'm sure I can find 20 guys to start a class action.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Out of honesty curiosity, what was your chargeback from last November for?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SkilledS2000 said:


> The secrecy of SG is pathetic. I would love to expose theses assholes more. I have the means, but I need a lot more guys to come out. Start saving your charge backs, don't sign the out of control contracts, ask for more money, get paid sooner, etc. I'm sure I can find 20 guys to start a class action.






PLEASE contact our forum member "Cleanupman"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I too had some sad stories. It will make you rethink what you are doing. 

Sure its not our fault that we are there to change the locks, but after a while it definitely gets to you.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> PLEASE contact our forum member "Cleanupman"!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, Cleanupman will get you in touch with someone who is battling with them as we speak! And he is full of ammo as well...


----------

